# Bruges wifi



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

In a very old post (2008?) there was mention that there was going to be free wifi for Bruges (Brugge or whatever spelling  ). Does anyone know if this has happened, and if so where it covers? We are off to Bruges Christmas market, staying at the aire and it would be really handy to have internet.

Jean


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

We went to Brugge xmas market a couple of years ago and it was poor.
Stopped at camping memling for about the same price as the aire 29 min walk into town


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, We were also disappointed with Bruge.

tony


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruges is a fantastic City break. We were there last weekend but didn't notice any readily available free WiFi. Resorted to O2. Considering it cost me £150 in fuel and £129 for Eurotunnel to get there (and back) didn't think £2 a day for 25mb would make a great deal of difference.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree that it is a fantastic place to spend time. I just asked the cafe for their password where we are in having a coffee. They were happy to give it and that for me was the best method. Plus with so much to see and a good guide book you don't need internet until you sit down  

Have fun


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have to put a clarification here

Bruge is great for a trip

Bruge is not great for just a xmas market

tony :wink:


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Xmas market - not really my thing.

The beer - that's my thing.

The chocolate - that's the wife's thing.

The architecture and the atmosphere - excellent.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*brugge*

Called in to Brugge for the last few days of our "French"holiday.Found the new aire ok!Followed the coach signs>A bit dear at 21 euro's inc electric but dead handy for town centre.Had a great time.It's a bit expensive to eat and drink but a we enjoyed our stay.Some cafes had wi fi!!.Boat trip at 7 euro's good value.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We gave the aire a miss - couldn't see why you'd pay 21 euros to stay in the coach park when you can stay at Camping Memling for about 23. Heated toilet block, hookup etc. Bus into town is fairly cheap and very reliable, 40 minutes on foot or 15 mins by bike.

Memling has a paid-for wi fi - you buy tickets for 1 Euro an hour, but the time only ticksdown when you are actually online, so 1 Euro lasted a day or so of occasional use.

I was able to find an unlocked wi fi box from Memling using a long range wi fi aerial, but the bandwidth was rubbish.

There are a few FON spots marked around Brugge, but I never found one. Didn't see any evidence of the free city-wide wi fi you mention.

Many of the bars have free wi fi, including t'Brugs Beertje, which also has over 300 beers...


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

The Aire is 15 Euros at this time of the year and 22 Euros in peak season. That includes electric hookup, which I think is about 6 amps. You do have to pay 50 cents to use the services, which are very clean.

I went in the 2nd weekend in December last year and the Aire was full all weekend but I noticed this year that they have extended the Aire using the area on the opposite side of the road that was used as a day parking area for motorhomes. The bays there are much larger than in the original Aire and they all have electric hookup. Fresh water and grey waste facilities there but couldn't find a toilet disposal, so I assume you have to use the one on the original Aire. There's about 30 bays in the new Aire so that should ease the pressure in December.

Why choose the Aire rather than Camping Memling?
Well, for me because it's only 15 minutes walk from the City centre and less than that to some of the shops and bars. There are restaurants within 5 minutes. Don't need to use a bicycle and worry about locking it up somewhere safe... bike theft if common in Bruges apparently, so a local friend tells me.

Don't need a heated toilet block. I've got one of those in the motorhome, but each to their own. It would be a boring world if we were all the same.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Have they rebuilt Camping Memling then? We were there in June and it was a bit of a dump. We moved to the aire which was the opposite and more convenient.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry ****, a little off topic but it's been mentioned on another forum recently that the seperate daytime only parking area over the road has been converted to allow overnight parking, same tarif as the other aire. Just goes to show that despite the high cost in relation to some other 'aires', there still a high demand. See >here<

Back on topic, I read that the city were rolling out wifi in key areas of the city but don't know whether this includes the area around the aire.

>This< link might help a bit.

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Pete,

Very helpful ( as always are you)  

Peter


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Last at Camping Membling in late September. New toilet block opened. Usual facilities and after complaining about the lack of hot water the temperature was turned up.

They seem to be doing quite a bit of ground works so it probably did look like a building site for some of the time this year.

Sue


----------



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

We intend going calais, Brugge and then to Amsterdam over xmas new year. Reading your posts you say Camping Membling is a ACSI site but looking in their book I can't find it. Is it new this year or do you think it stopped being an Acsi site or if you know the site number in the book that would be good. Doyou know of any good sites in the Netherlands by the sea for fishing!!

Have a good xmas wherever you all go.

Thanks Tringy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Camping Memling is in the ACSI but does not take the card for discount.

See here

www.campingmemling.be


----------



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for quick reply Blobsta. 

I looked on your link as well. It can't be ACSI then if they don't take card. Normally if you are looking for sites on ACSI website it shows lots of sites but not all are Acsi as we found out once before so only go to them if they are in book as price not too bad for some of them. Will look in Camping cheque book now just in case.

Tringy


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

**** said:


> In a very old post (2008?) there was mention that there was going to be free wifi for Bruges (Brugge or whatever spelling  ). Does anyone know if this has happened, and if so where it covers? We are off to Bruges Christmas market, staying at the aire and it would be really handy to have internet.
> 
> Jean


Getting back to your original question Jean, We came back from Brugge yesterday and I can confirm that the Aire at Bargeweg next to the river does not have wifi. You can purchase from Telenet Hotspot but it's expensive at 10 Euro per hour or 20 Euro for 24 hours. However, there is a cafe at the bottom of the road which leads up into town (mentioned already in a previous post) and if you have a wifi extender antenna, you can have a beer in the cafe and ask for the password then use the wifi from the Aire with the antenna.

I did notice the Zapfi network mentioned in peejays link. It was available and not password protected but i couldn't connect to it, I can't remember why though.

Enjoy your trip!


----------

